# Change File Path of Library



## Topflyer (Nov 18, 2020)

First of all, apologies if this is already answered in the forum or in the Missing Questions but I have not found it.

Following a failed upgrade of the Mac Big Sur update, I reverted to Catalina 15.7 but only by erasing the HD and restoring from backups.  As part of that process I changed my user name from "*doug-mac*" to "*doug*".  Consequently my LR Catalog (and all previous catalog backups) points to the path *doug-mac/pictures* but all my picture files are in the path *doug/pictures*.  I do not want to revert to the original  username (having migrated all other data to the now current username).  The file structure from d*oug/pictures* is unchanged.

How can I redirect the LR Catalog to find all my pictures again?  Do I have to rebuild the entire catalogue and recreate the previews etc and l risk loosing the numerous picture edits?


----------



## Paul McFarlane (Nov 18, 2020)

Page 442 of your Classic book (2nd Edition) point 4 (in the question about moving to another disk): 

Open Lightroom and right-click on the parent folder. Select Find Missing Folder or Update Folder Location from the list, depending on which option is available. Navigate to the new location and press Select Folder (Windows) / Choose (Mac).


----------



## Topflyer (Nov 18, 2020)

Thank you Paul.  I could not see it for looking!

All sorted and I am very relieved.

Thanks


----------



## Paul McFarlane (Nov 18, 2020)

Glad you're sorted. Sometimes what look like frightening issues are quite easy to solve!!!

(and welcome to the forums btw!)


----------

